# Vapeking whats going on



## Eequinox (30/10/15)

I have been trying to get a response from you guys since monday and have had a Zero reply i used your messaging service twice i have emailed you guys twice no reply here is what i sent to you guys I needed this stuff for my mom by saturday as someone was going to pay and collect for me and bring it to Springs as i am away from home and splat service hits the fan 

I am not one to bad mouth or complain but come on this has me slightly hacked off are you making so much money that a few hundred rands are not worth your effort ? 


Can you please advise if the Kangertech pro tank 3 will work on the twisp clero battery and if you have the coils in stock . 

Please reply asap as I have mailed twice left a ticket twice and had no reply


----------



## Cruzz_33 (31/10/15)

@Stroodlepuff


----------



## zadiac (31/10/15)

Have you called them?


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/10/15)

I think @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff are away at the coast for a long weekend based on their pics on FB.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/10/15)

Hi @Eequinox

Sorry for not replying sooner we are away at the moment, I did not see your email before I left though else I would have replied. Yes the mini protank 3 and yes as far as I know there is stock. 

@MiffyPuff @thatguy_ollie 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (31/10/15)

Eequinox said:


> I have been trying to get a response from you guys since monday and have had a Zero reply i used your messaging service twice i have emailed you guys twice no reply here is what i sent to you guys I needed this stuff for my mom by saturday as someone was going to pay and collect for me and bring it to Springs as i am away from home and splat service hits the fan
> 
> I am not one to bad mouth or complain but come on this has me slightly hacked off are you making so much money that a few hundred rands are not worth your effort ?
> 
> ...



Hi @Eequinox 
I think the protank 3 takes dual coil heads
While it may work on the little 650mah Clearo Battery, i do not think it is advisable or ideal at all
In my view that Twisp Clearo battery should be used on a coil similar to the Clearo coil, which is a single coil at around the 2 ohm mark


----------



## Silver (31/10/15)

PS - for the clearo battery i would rather suggest a single coil atty like a mini protank 2 or Evod or something similar


----------



## Eequinox (31/10/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi @Eequinox
> 
> Sorry for not replying sooner we are away at the moment, I did not see your email before I left though else I would have replied. Yes the mini protank 3 and yes as far as I know there is stock.
> 
> ...


all forgiven lol thanks for the reply


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/11/15)

Eequinox said:


> all forgiven lol thanks for the reply


Thank you  PS sorry for the super bad typing, my brain turns to complete jelly on holiday 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (1/11/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thank you  PS sorry for the super bad typing, my brain turns to complete jelly on holiday
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


oh hell yes i can relate to that


----------



## Eequinox (1/11/15)

Silver said:


> PS - for the clearo battery i would rather suggest a single coil atty like a mini protank 2 or Evod or something similar


i need something better than the clero and more economical for my mom im at my wits end she stays out of town in endicott so the twisp crap coils are a no go as they are to expensive and hard to get to town for im in no financial position to get the subox or anything like that unless there is some rba or rta that can fit on that battery


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/11/15)

Eequinox said:


> i need something better than the clero and more economical for my mom im at my wits end she stays out of town in endicott so the twisp crap coils are a no go as they are to expensive and hard to get to town for im in no financial position to get the subox or anything like that unless there is some rba or rta that can fit on that battery



Hi There

Maybe have a look at the ijust 2 kit, you can use that with an Aspire triton RBA base so you can build the coils for her?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eequinox (2/11/15)

Will have a look at that tonight or just bite the bullet and get her the subox and be done 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Vapers Paradise (2/11/15)

Eequinox said:


> I have been trying to get a response from you guys since monday and have had a Zero reply i used your messaging service twice i have emailed you guys twice no reply here is what i sent to you guys I needed this stuff for my mom by saturday as someone was going to pay and collect for me and bring it to Springs as i am away from home and splat service hits the fan
> 
> I am not one to bad mouth or complain but come on this has me slightly hacked off are you making so much money that a few hundred rands are not worth your effort ?
> 
> ...


I myself have called 25 times and no response I am a vendor and am trying to pay my monthly fee on the forum what's happening plz respond ASAP


----------



## Gizmo (2/11/15)

Vapers Paradise said:


> I myself have called 25 times and no response I am a vendor and am trying to pay my monthly fee on the forum what's happening plz respond ASAP



Our Phone lines are done. Please PM me with issues.. All invoicing is taking place now.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/11/15)

Vapers Paradise said:


> I myself have called 25 times and no response I am a vendor and am trying to pay my monthly fee on the forum what's happening plz respond ASAP



Our phone lines are down, awaiting on Telkom to come sort it out, I just got back guys promise I will sort this out ASAP  Also I had my phone on Aeroplane mode for most of the time we were away without realising which is why noone could get hold of me on my cell! Im on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

